

Visualizing Deletion Discussions on Wikipedia - siculars
http://notabilia.net/

======
tedunangst
Interesting to see that the top three categories appear to be Jews, Star Trek,
and "naughty bits".

------
pohl
One interesting entry that didn't make the cut: transreal number. It now
redirects to "James Anderson (computer scientist)", who makes interesting
performance claims about an extended arithmetic that seeks to legalize
expressions that produce NaN:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transreal_arithmetic#Transreal_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transreal_arithmetic#Transreal_arithmetic)

[http://www.angletechnology.com/events/investorday/Dr%20James...](http://www.angletechnology.com/events/investorday/Dr%20James%20Anderson%20Transreal%20presentation.pdf)

~~~
jules
Which is obviously bullshit, and it's good that it got deleted.

------
adsrikanth
Wow! interesting visualizations

